# Corebooks in June!: News from the Alliance Retailer Summit



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

I just got back from Alliance's Ft. Wayne retailers summit and it was a heck of a good show. The big thing though is that during dinner WOTC's Sara Girard (who had quite the fan club) gave a great talk on 4e D&D. First the big news... 

All three core rulebooks will be out in June! 

They showed a list of all the products coming out for 08. A few caught my eye. Apparently the Realms are going to be 2 books, a Campaign Guide and then 2 months later a Player's Guide. I can't remember the names of all the books but the Manual of the Planes was on the list and some Dungeon Tiles.

In Miniature news the D&D minis sets are all going to be updated to 4e via a pdf download. They are starting with some of the more recent sets but will get to all of them. Sara said it was like designing an all new set and will take some time but eventually everything will be updated. 

She re-emphasized several key points. Faster to play, easier to play and teach, and easier for the DM to run. She also mentioned that yes, the DM can run encounters etc. on the fly.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Oct 15, 2007)

teitan said:
			
		

> All three core rulebooks will be out in June!




No offense, but I'll have to see that from another source to believe it. I think it's a better business model to do one a month for three months.

Of course, it may be true, given that the blogs make the appear that the MM is about done.


----------



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

It was right there on the screen in huge letters. But you are allowed to be skeptical.


----------



## Guild Goodknife (Oct 15, 2007)

Does that mean that we have to wait an additional month for the PHB or that the MM was moved forward?


----------



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a delay and a bump up to me...


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 15, 2007)

June would suit me perfectly, since I am starting 7 weeks of vacation on July 1st. I however will remain very sceptical until I see it on the Gleeeemax


----------



## jodyjohnson (Oct 15, 2007)

The original plan was -

PHB May
MM June
DMG July

This pushes the PHB back and moves the DMG forward.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Oct 15, 2007)

teitan said:
			
		

> It was right there on the screen in huge letters. But you are allowed to be skeptical.




Ahhh...I didn't read close enough... June for all three, not May for all three. That certainly is more feasible.

But I would still prefer one a month. What ever happened to the reasoning that all 3 books in one month would be too much of a financial burden on the retailers?


----------



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

Reaper Steve said:
			
		

> Ahhh...I didn't read close enough... June for all three, not May for all three. That certainly is more feasible.
> 
> But I would still prefer one a month. What ever happened to the reasoning that all 3 books in one month would be too much of a financial burden on the retailers?




The decision was based on retailer and player feedback


----------



## WyzardWhately (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting.  I'll still only be buying the PHB out the gate, until I can make a decision about how well I like the game.


----------



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

I just remembered, I have a weird memory, but they are releasing a gift set at the same time that includes a slip case and it will be 10 cents more... LOL.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 15, 2007)

All three books in June makes more sense to me.  You won't end up with players owning the PHB and having to wait around two more months before DMs have all the resources they need to get a 4e game going.  

As for burden on the retailers, my guess would be that most retailers who expect to move a significant number of books will take pre-orders, thereby getting payment ahead of time for the wholesale purchase of the books.  This will help pay for their non-reserved stock of books.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 15, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> All three books in June makes more sense to me.  You won't end up with players owning the PHB and having to wait around two more months before DMs have all the resources they need to get a 4e game going.
> 
> As for burden on the retailers, my guess would be that most retailers who expect to move a significant number of books will take pre-orders, thereby getting payment ahead of time for the wholesale purchase of the books.  This will help pay for their non-reserved stock of books.



Yup. This is awesome news indeed...


----------



## Reaper Steve (Oct 15, 2007)

teitan said:
			
		

> I just remembered, I have a weird memory, but they are releasing a gift set at the same time that includes a slip case and it will be 10 cents more... LOL.




While I'm more than content for the one book a month approach...
getting all three in a slip case right out the gate definitely has my attention, and will have my money!


----------



## Reaper Steve (Oct 15, 2007)

BTW, what did they say about _Keep on the Shadowfell?_
Still April (please?) or will it slip a month to be closer to the core book release?


----------



## mhensley (Oct 15, 2007)

I won't believe it until someone from wotc says it.  Putting all the books in one month leaves two pretty big gaps in their publishing schedule.  Plus there's only so many 300 page books I can read in a month, much less afford to buy.


----------



## psionotic (Oct 15, 2007)

I love it, especially if the three volume slipcase is available day one... My desire to have new rules the second they are available always trumps my desire to own the set.


----------



## jodyjohnson (Oct 15, 2007)

What I really want is my Leatherbound premium edition core 3 with errata right out of the gate in June.


----------



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

Reaper Steve said:
			
		

> BTW, what did they say about _Keep on the Shadowfell?_
> Still April (please?) or will it slip a month to be closer to the core book release?




Still April as far as I remember


----------



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

jodyjohnson said:
			
		

> What I really want is my Leatherbound premium edition core 3 with errata right out of the gate in June.




October, all three of them.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 15, 2007)

Any word on the arcane book and what it'll include?


----------



## teitan (Oct 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Any word on the arcane book and what it'll include?




Nothing like that on the list


----------



## Gundark (Oct 15, 2007)

It would be nice to get some comformation on this....I think it's smart to release all in one month. But then again I have the income to buy them.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 15, 2007)

teitan said:
			
		

> Nothing like that on the list



Hmm, the Israeli translator said there was, along with a book on dragons and a book on martial characters.

How long a period did the Diamond summit cover?


----------



## Fobok (Oct 16, 2007)

Hopefully we'll see some confirmation, or denial, of this from Wizards. (I'm kind of hoping denial. I can only afford one book a month in any case, and I don't want to have to wait 2 months longer than the rest of the community to see them.)


----------



## Sara_G (Oct 16, 2007)

Cheers Teitan! Glad you had fun!

It is confirmed. Due to customer feedback, we made the decision to release all three core rulebooks in June. Keep on the Shadowfell releases in May. And the Special Edition Core Rulebooks release in October.


----------



## Paraxis (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the confirmation Sara, and welcome to the boards.  This is one of the best forums ever, I have been lurking since Eric was posting scoops about 3E before it hit the shelves.  

Keep coming around more Wizards people the better I say.

Ohh, and could you confirm if they will wait till they have atleast some errata done before making the special edition books, I would love to get leather bound copies of the core rules but don't want to spend the extra money if it still has the all the errors that will be in a first run of a book.


----------



## SPECTRE666 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sara_G said:
			
		

> Cheers Teitan! Glad you had fun!
> 
> It is confirmed. Due to customer feedback, we made the decision to release all three core rulebooks in June. Keep on the Shadowfell releases in May. And the Special Edition Core Rulebooks release in October.





So when will WotC formally announce the change? This week sometime? I all ready posted a question and this thread at the One and only Ask a Realms designer/author#3. So I am waiting for Richard Bakers reply.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 16, 2007)

Sara_G said:
			
		

> Cheers Teitan! Glad you had fun!
> 
> It is confirmed. Due to customer feedback, we made the decision to release all three core rulebooks in June. Keep on the Shadowfell releases in May. And the Special Edition Core Rulebooks release in October.



Interesting. I'm sorry to see Keep on the Shadowfell pushed back a month, but this is otherwise good news.


----------



## Glyfair (Oct 16, 2007)

Jack99 said:
			
		

> June would suit me perfectly, since I am starting 7 weeks of vacation on July 1st. I however will remain very sceptical until I see it on the Gleeeemax




I know my gaming stores will hate it.  They'll have to buy three books in large amounts all at once.  While they will make it up in sales, the initial outlay is a huge undertaking.  Any other companies better avoid putting anything out that week (or even month), because many stores won't be able to afford to carry more than a token copy (if that).


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 16, 2007)

teitan said:
			
		

> I just remembered, I have a weird memory, but they are releasing a gift set at the same time that includes a slip case and it will be 10 cents more... LOL.




Sold!

(From someone who begged for the 3.5 slipcase after buying all the books separately...)


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Oct 16, 2007)

To back up what Sara has already stated, this is indeed true.  

We just made the move last week and it will take a week or so to get the info out in a more official capacity.


----------



## psionotic (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice...!


----------



## Blastin (Oct 16, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> To back up what Sara has already stated, this is indeed true.
> 
> We just made the move last week and it will take a week or so to get the info out in a more official capacity.




 To Sara_G and Scott: In case it isn't evident enough, I just want to let you know how much I and many others appreciate your participation on these boards. It's wonderful to get this type of information right from the company. ( and it was great fun in the "Vagina sword" thread ;P )


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Oct 16, 2007)

This news makes me sad.   

I'm not saying it's dumb or poorly thought out or anything.  Just the announcement's personal effect on me.

I don't wanna wait another month for Keep on the Shadowfell or the PHB.  *sigh*

Oh well, I'll keep carrying the torch.

(ninjaedit: Also, I'd like to say that even though my post is negative, I really appreciate all the Coasties people posting here.)

-TRRW


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome news, from my selfish point of view...   

Next May I will be horribly busy, but in June I will be on vacation... also, it kind of sucks to have just one of the Holy Trinity... I remember that when 3.0 came out, I was very impatient while waiting for the MM and I was glad that 3.5 came out all at once.

Also, this will make me able to order the books all at once from Amazon using the fastest international option, without spending too much. The icing on the cake, is that probably the slip case gift version will be considered by Amazon a single item saving even more shipping money.


----------



## Dave Turner (Oct 16, 2007)

As an aside, the title of this thread is criminally, tragically ill-conceived.  Teitan, you obviously felt strongly enough about the release news to put it in a huge font.  It's the most interesting part of this thread, but it's not in the title.  If you wanted to announce the June release, which you are clearly excited about, then why give the thread such a horribly boring title?  When I first opened the thread, I wasn't expecting such big news.  You have a genuine news scoop and you've completely buried it!


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gundark said:
			
		

> It would be nice to get some comformation on this....I think it's smart to release all in one month. But then again I have the income to buy them.




QFT, and this makes me giggle with glee.  I haaaaaated the "3 month spread" when 3.x came out.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Oct 16, 2007)

nm...


----------



## Glyfair (Oct 16, 2007)

Nightchilde-2 said:
			
		

> QFT, and this makes me giggle with glee.  I haaaaaated the "3 month spread" when 3.x came out.



But there wasn't a three month spread with 3.5.  It was 3E that had that.  That's why I know one of my gaming stores will hate this.  3.5 severely stressed them financially that one month.

Of course, if you go back to the AD&D days, you had an even wider spread.  The MM was released first Dec '77 with the DMG not being released until Aug '79.  Almost 2 years.


----------



## SlyFlourish (Oct 16, 2007)

*=(*

Guess I'll have to keep tweaking my 4e-lite house rules for the next nine months.


----------



## Rechan (Oct 16, 2007)

Idle quesoitn.

Is the DMG so necessary that you can't run the game two months without it?

I understand the MM; PCs can't fight without monsters to fight. But you can run a game without the DMG. At the very least you can run a 1st level game, because you don't need those magical items.


----------



## beldar1215 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm perfectly OK with this. I have 8 months to save up the money needed. I may be a fan boy, but I'm really looking forward to 4E.

Beldar


----------



## Paraxis (Oct 16, 2007)

I like to use my DMG for alot more then a list of magic items so yeah I would like it at the same time as the PHB.

Environment effects, quick npc stats, status effect summaries, traps, helpfull brainstorming suggestions by just rereading a section I haven't looked at in a while, I try and use it before every session to make my game more interesting, with what I hear about 4E's possible use of Iron Heroes encounter zones I think I will use it even more.

So yes I am very happy to hear that all three books will come out at once, and with 5 months to set alittle aside for the whole set after Chistmas I don't see any issues with buying them all at once, thats like what 100 dollars or so spread out over 20 weeks, 5 bucks a week doesn't sound to hard to put in a 4E savings jar.

Plus I think I might just put gift certificates to my FLGS as a priority for Christmas gifts this year when people ask me what I want, that way  I can preorder them and not worry.

Ohh and could I make a suggestion to the fine folks at Wizards, some of the guys here are the most loyal fans of the hobby and are very good at combing out errors, prof reading ect, not because they are payed or it's their job but because they love the game.  Before sending off the final copy to print send a pdf or something to Eric, Hypersmurf, Orcus, ect like a week before any final changes need to be made, put them under a NDA.  You will have a 99% errata free product after that and it would be a good way of showing some love to fans who love the game so much.


----------



## Acid_crash (Oct 16, 2007)

I am happy with this, now I don't have to wait the extra time to get all I would need to run a game.

  Happyness all around indeed!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 16, 2007)

Boy! June is gonna be a busy reading month now. On the bright side, by the time I get Tax return money in February, I should be able to pre-order the 3-book w/slipcase set on Amazon!  Probably about the only way I'll be able to afford them all together at the same time.


----------



## mhensley (Oct 16, 2007)

Now we have to wait another month before it comes out.  That sucks IMO.


----------



## Rykion (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm happy they're putting out all 3 books in one month.  It makes it easier on DM's to get it all at once.  The people that want to buy one book a month still can.  The 1 month delay also makes it easier for people who have trouble affording more than 1 book a month.  Now they can save the money from May and get two books in June.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 16, 2007)

Great news, and big thanks to Sara and Scott for the confirmation!


----------



## Green Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

All three in June. Sweet. That'll make for a happy birthday for me.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 16, 2007)

46 cents per day between now and the beginning of June and I can buy all three if they sell at $35 each.  I can do that.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd've much rather they released the PHB and Keep on the Shadowfell at the previously stated times, then moved the DMG up to June so it could be released alongside the MM.

Less retailer stress, more me getting my 4e when those guys at the seminar said I would.   

-TRRW


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Oct 16, 2007)

mhensley said:
			
		

> Plus there's only so many 300 page books I can read in a month, much less afford to buy.



No offense intended here, but... WHAT?  Just because it's available doesn't mean you must buy it all that very moment, _if ever_.  Buy them at your own pace - who's holding the gun on you anyway?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 16, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> To back up what Sara has already stated, this is indeed true.
> 
> We just made the move last week and it will take a week or so to get the info out in a more official capacity.




Thank you for the confirmation.  

This is a good move, as far as I am concerned (although I know that Glyfair is right about the strain this will put on small retailers).  I am also appreciative that _Keep on the Shadowfell_ will be out before the core rulebooks, as it will hopefully give a lot of insight into how the game is put together.

You are probably aware that I am a naysayer of the new edition, and that I am concerned about some of the things I am reading.  Other things I am very happy with.  Please keep in mind, though, that where I am concerned _*I want to be wrong*_.

Keep going with the updates.

Make me wrong.

RC


----------



## mhensley (Oct 16, 2007)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> No offense intended here, but... WHAT?  Just because it's available doesn't mean you must buy it all that very moment, _if ever_.  Buy them at your own pace - who's holding the gun on you anyway?




No one.  I just think it's a bad idea.  If most people won't buy all three at the same time, retailers will be sitting on a lot of stock.   It's also an extra month that stores have to suffer with trying to sell the lame duck 3.5 stuff.


----------



## erf_beto (Oct 16, 2007)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> All three in June. Sweet. That'll make for a happy birthday for me.



 And a sad one for me  (may)   
On the other hand, having the 3 core books out at the same time is precious.


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 16, 2007)

mhensley said:
			
		

> Plus there's only so many 300 page books I can read in a month, much less afford to buy.



Well, it's over half a year away - start putting aside a few bucks a month, and you'll be good to go when they release.


----------



## McBard (Oct 16, 2007)

> It is confirmed. ...all three core rulebooks in June....And the Special Edition Core Rulebooks release in October.



 Thanks Sara_G and Scott_Rouse. Perhaps I'm being obtuse (or have failed to read the entire thread accurately), but what's the official word on a _slip-case_ in June? 

In other words: yes, the three books come out at the same time in June, but are they combined together in the slip case, or sold apart? Or does "Special Edition" refer to the slip-cased trio or (what I assume) to the leather-bound ~$75 versions of all three?


----------



## Green Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

mhensley said:
			
		

> No one. I just think it's a bad idea. If most people won't buy all three at the same time, retailers will be sitting on a lot of stock. It's also an extra month that stores have to suffer with trying to sell the lame duck 3.5 stuff.




That's assuming most people won't buy them all when they come out. Odds are, it'll be the exact opposite, and most people will buy all three books together. I know I'll be getting them all together, and I'm ecstatic about the news that they'll be released together. The whole "one book per month" thing is for the birds.


----------



## Dragonsong (Oct 16, 2007)

Good people of the Wizards of the Coast. Please hear the pleas of overseas D&D players and release 4th edition with the slip case gift version as a single product. Overseas shipping rates (such as those to Brazil, where I happen to live) when buying several products (especially splatbooks and adventures) almost doubles their price, and our money is already devallued as it is (meaning 1/2 a dolar). Please hear our calls. We thank thee.


----------



## Spinachcat (Oct 16, 2007)

I think this is going to hit the retailers hard. 

1) As mentioned upthread, it's a lot of cash up front for a store.  

One book per month let them do two things - refill their war chest to order more and use the Big Event of the book coming out to entice people to buy extra stuff in the store.  Now the stores only get one Big Day where customers are shelling out $100 plus.   It is doubtful they will add other goodies to an order of that size vs. just coming in for one book where they may be tempted to look at other stuff on the shelves. 

2) Amazon will be the better option. 

Already Amazon is offering deep discounts on the PHB and MM with a 5% bonus for pre-ordering.  Once the DMG gets listed on Amazon, it will be a $30+ savings and free shipping when you get the three books at once.  Essentially, buy 2 get 1 free.

I can't imagine many people in the US passing that up to pay full price at the game store just to have the books on Day 1 vs. Day 3.


----------



## cougent (Oct 16, 2007)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> But there wasn't a three month spread with 3.5.  It was 3E that had that.  That's why I know one of my gaming stores will hate this.  3.5 severely stressed them financially that one month.
> 
> Of course, if you go back to the AD&D days, you had an even wider spread.  The MM was released first Dec '77 with the DMG not being released until Aug '79.  Almost 2 years.



Good thing I didn't start playing until 81 then. 

Does anyone remember how 2E was released?

I am neutral on the release dates since I will probably be evaluating and reading reviews until October / November anyway.


----------



## fabneme (Oct 16, 2007)

Dragonsong said:
			
		

> Good people of the Wizards of the Coast. Please hear the pleas of overseas D&D players and release 4th edition with the slip case gift version as a single product. Overseas shipping rates (such as those to Brazil, where I happen to live) when buying several products (especially splatbooks and adventures) almost doubles their price, and our money is already devallued as it is (meaning 1/2 a dolar). Please hear our calls. We thank thee.




I wholeheartedly agree. As a brazilian myself (é sempre bom encontrar povo da terrinha em foruns estrangeiros!  ), the releasing of the three core books at the same time saves a lot of money, due to the shippings... of course that the three books as a slip case gift version is even better, but the release of the core books in the same month is nice too.


----------



## Lord Fyre (Oct 16, 2007)

Jack99 said:
			
		

> June would suit me perfectly, since I am starting 7 weeks of vacation on July 1st. I however will remain very sceptical until I see it on the Gleeeemax




I will remain sceptical until I see it on store shelves!   :\


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Oct 16, 2007)

I was just going to get the PHB and wait on the rest, but if they're releasing the 3 core with a slip case, I may do that instead.


----------



## crosswiredmind (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay.  This will make getting my campaign off the ground SO much easier.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Oct 16, 2007)

Dragonsong said:
			
		

> Good people of the Wizards of the Coast. Please hear the pleas of overseas D&D players and release 4th edition with the slip case gift version as a single product. Overseas shipping rates (such as those to Brazil, where I happen to live) when buying several products (especially splatbooks and adventures) almost doubles their price, and our money is already devallued as it is (meaning 1/2 a dolar). Please hear our calls. We thank thee.




The three core will come as separate books or you can buy all three in slip case (we used to call this the gift set). The suggested retail price on the slipcase version is 10 cents US more than buying the three "loose" versions.

So if you are getting all three the "Gift Set" is the better deal IMO.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Oct 17, 2007)

Huzzah for all three at once! And kudos on the slipcase--can't wait to hear who you've picked for the slipcase artist. I suggest Matt Wilson.


----------



## Reaper Steve (Oct 17, 2007)

Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> I suggest Matt Wilson.



Seconded!


----------



## Legildur (Oct 17, 2007)

I know that 3 books in 1 month is a financial burden of sorts, but the risk should be minimal given it is a much anticipated release.  And a smart retailer would leverage the walk through traffic for more sales.

And I second the recommendation above to send advance copies to Eric, Hyp, Orcus etc. Send them the advance copy to iron out the wrinkles, and also promise a free copy of the special edition and some other tidbits (like a year's subscription to the online stuff) and you have some relatively cheap quality control from some serious fans with an eye for this kind of thing.

Then again, maybe they'd want cold, hard cash instead.... and it would still be cheap for WotC!!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 17, 2007)

Despite the fact that I don't plan to buy 4E until it has been out for quite a while (I'm hoping to get the second printings that fix some of the errata), I think the slip case at release is a great idea.  Kudos to WotC for doing that.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Oct 17, 2007)

The slip case release is definitely a good idea.  If that wasn't an option, I would probably space out my purchases of the 3 books over a couple months, but now I'll almost definitely buy all 3 at the same time.


----------



## teitan (Oct 17, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Hmm, the Israeli translator said there was, along with a book on dragons and a book on martial characters.
> 
> How long a period did the Diamond summit cover?




I do remember the Draconomicon being on the list now but as I said before, I can't confirm a magical book on the list because I don't recall the full list. It was during dinner and I was also eating at the same time so I missed a few things from not paying 100% attention. I do know it covered until the end of 08.


----------



## teitan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> As an aside, the title of this thread is criminally, tragically ill-conceived.  Teitan, you obviously felt strongly enough about the release news to put it in a huge font.  It's the most interesting part of this thread, but it's not in the title.  If you wanted to announce the June release, which you are clearly excited about, then why give the thread such a horribly boring title?  When I first opened the thread, I wasn't expecting such big news.  You have a genuine news scoop and you've completely buried it!




No, the thread was about my experience at the summit and not all of it was about the release. I emphasized the release being moved to June, yes, it was probably the biggest news of interest to members of this board but I also mentioned the other bits I remembered that haven't been addressed on these boards. Sorry my title offended your sensibilities. I'll retitle it if I can.


----------



## Baby Samurai (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, maybe they could still release the PHB in May, to get everyone juiced up, and then release the other 2 in June?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe they could use the extra month to get the rules in shape and locate errata before releasing them?  That would be the best outcome, IMHO.

RC


----------



## vagabundo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive gotten approval from my players to buy the 3 core books off the bat. Hopefully they are around €30 each.

Looking forward to it, my games have been dragging for a while now as they are combat heavy. In some two hour sessions only around 18 seconds of game time passes.


----------



## Baby Samurai (Oct 17, 2007)

vagabundo said:
			
		

> In some two hour sessions only around 18 seconds of game time passes.




Yeah, my group gets a little perturbed by that – have a 2 hour (real time) combat, to realize after the epic battle that 24 seconds went by in game time.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 17, 2007)

teitan said:
			
		

> I do remember the Draconomicon being on the list now but as I said before, I can't confirm a magical book on the list because I don't recall the full list. It was during dinner and I was also eating at the same time so I missed a few things from not paying 100% attention. I do know it covered until the end of 08.



You should have been standing on your chair, pelting them with dinner rolls, and screaming "TELL US WHEN GNOMES WILL GET A FULL PHB-STYLE RACE WRITE-UP!"

Of course, I've only been to one of these things, many years ago, but I'm sure that would have been OK with everyone.


----------



## Rykion (Oct 17, 2007)

Spinachcat said:
			
		

> 2) Amazon will be the better option.
> 
> Already Amazon is offering deep discounts on the PHB and MM with a 5% bonus for pre-ordering.  Once the DMG gets listed on Amazon, it will be a $30+ savings and free shipping when you get the three books at once.  Essentially, buy 2 get 1 free.
> 
> I can't imagine many people in the US passing that up to pay full price at the game store just to have the books on Day 1 vs. Day 3.



Every time I've pre-ordered a gaming book from Amazon, I've ended up canceling because they didn't get the books in until weeks or months after their release.  It also often takes 5+ business days for Amazon to ship books that are listed as in-stock when using the free super saver shipping.  I wouldn't bet on Amazon getting you the books on day 3, as it could take a lot longer.


----------



## Simia Saturnalia (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, between this news and my refreshed love of 3.5 (based on playing a great session), I guess I'll wait for the special editions. Happy birthday, to me...

I hate typos. If I thought it'd work I'd offer my proofreading, free of charge, to everybody that writes gaming books. I can't stand paying $40 for a book and having it look like it was written in a rush.


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Oct 17, 2007)

Rykion said:
			
		

> Every time I've pre-ordered a gaming book from Amazon, I've ended up canceling because they didn't get the books in until weeks or months after their release.  It also often takes 5+ business days for Amazon to ship books that are listed as in-stock when using the free super saver shipping.  I wouldn't bet on Amazon getting you the books on day 3, as it could take a lot longer.




Wow.  My experience couldn't be more different.  Provided they listed it as in stock, I've never had an item take more than a week to get to me from Amazon (with Super Saver Shipping), and rarely that.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 17, 2007)

Simia Saturnalia said:
			
		

> Well, between this news and my refreshed love of 3.5 (based on playing a great session), I guess I'll wait for the special editions. Happy birthday, to me...
> 
> I hate typos. If I thought it'd work I'd offer my proofreading, free of charge, to everybody that writes gaming books. I can't stand paying $40 for a book and having it look like it was written in a rush.



Start writing John Cooper-style/quality reviews. It worked out for him (and the publishers)!


----------



## Howndawg (Oct 17, 2007)

This announcement gives me a Fiddler on the Roof moment.

On the one hand, they've pushed the PHB back a month...

But on the other hand, they've moved the DMG forward a month...


Howndawg


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 17, 2007)

Howndawg said:
			
		

> This announcement gives me a Fiddler on the Roof moment.



Your daughters have all announced they're getting married?


----------



## Howndawg (Oct 17, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Your daughters have all announced they're getting married?





That would really scare me if I found out I had any.


----------



## SSquirrel (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always hated staggered releases of the core rulebooks.  Very happy to have all 3 come out at once.


----------



## vagabundo (Oct 18, 2007)

Ive had mixed results ordering DND goodness from Amazon.co.uk

Anyone know a good online store that ships to Ireland?


----------



## DevoutlyApathetic (Oct 18, 2007)

SSquirrel said:
			
		

> I've always hated staggered releases of the core rulebooks.  Very happy to have all 3 come out at once.




I really don't understand this.  When 3.0 came out I bought the PHB and worked on understanding the rules.  Then the DMG came out and I did the same.  By the time the MM came out I picked it up and started running games.

There is no way that a day after picking up all three core books I'll be running games for a new system.  I'd preferred the previous method with the PHB/DMG/MM order.


----------



## dimonic (Oct 19, 2007)

*Shame really*



			
				Sara_G said:
			
		

> Cheers Teitan! Glad you had fun!
> 
> It is confirmed. Due to customer feedback, we made the decision to release all three core rulebooks in June. Keep on the Shadowfell releases in May. And the Special Edition Core Rulebooks release in October.




I for one would have enjoyed the lead time (and the reduced financial hit) of getting them one at a time. I think it will take a month or two having the books before I will be up to speed to DM a ccampaign anyway, and it would have been nice to have the PH earlier to speed up the whole process. As I see it, If I got the PH in April, I would be gaming in 4th by July. As it is, with everything coming out in June, I will be lucky to be gaming in 4e by August, and that is barring the usual sell outs at my FLGS (who will only be able to afford small shipments, especially as having all three will hurt cash flow, and they will have disappointing sales leading up to that point).


----------



## Scholar & Brutalman (Oct 20, 2007)

And here's the official announcement from Bill Slavicsek, if anyone needed it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 20, 2007)

Scholar & Brutalman said:
			
		

> And here's the official announcement from Bill Slavicsek, if anyone needed it.



I still want to know about the rest of the books announced at the summit!


----------



## Troy70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool, I will have my tax money by then. I can't wait.


----------

